# تعلم تصنيع الكريمات خطوه بخطوه حلقه1



## أمين المصري (31 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​تصنيع الكريمات يتطلب الدقه في معرفه العمليات الصحيحه للحصول على افضل المنتجات واتمنى ان اسهم في مساعده المهتمين .
في البدايه الكريم ببساطه هو: عمليه استحلاب بين الزيوت والماء او الخلاصات المائيه المختلفه مع وجود مواد مغلظه ورافعه للزوجه ومواد حافظه وعطوراولا يجب اختيار مواد من مصادر موثوقه ومعروفه والافضل الشراء من المستورد مباشره مع معرفه
خواص كل ماده مشتراه ويكون من شهاده المنشأ الموضحه اصولا لأن الشراء من مصادر غير معروفه قد يؤدي الى خلل في عمليه التصنيع مما يسبب اضرار ماديه فادحه لأن الكريم لا يختلف عن اية ماده غذائيه من حيث حسن التصنيع وجوده المواد.
والى اللقاء في الحلقه التالية​


----------



## الباحثة عن العلم (13 نوفمبر 2007)

أنا بانتظار الحلقة القادمة على أحر من الجمر أستاذنا الفاضل ولقد سجلت هنا من أجل هذا الموضوع 
بانتظارك.


----------



## الباحثة عن العلم (5 ديسمبر 2007)

أخي امين أين ما وعدتنا به انا اريد التعلم بالفعل


----------



## أمين المصري (7 ديسمبر 2007)

الباحثة عن العلم راسليني على [email protected]


----------



## خطاطبه (11 ديسمبر 2007)

الرجاء كتابة معلومات اوفى في المرة القادمة


----------



## زياد محمد (27 يناير 2008)

شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا


----------



## موسى سلايمة (28 يناير 2008)

الموضوع شيق جدا وانا في انتظار الحلقة القادمة وشكرا لك


----------



## mutah77 (1 فبراير 2008)

بس يا استاذ المصري هذا المنتدي لم يصمم للتعارف والمراسلات خاصة بين الفتيات والرجال وانام للمعرفة عامة هذا ليس منتدى شات !!!!!!!!


----------



## ام كرار (6 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخي على الموضوع


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (9 فبراير 2008)

أخى الكريم من شهر 10 حتى الأن لم تقم بارسال باقى الموضوع؟؟


----------



## محمد العدوى (4 يوليو 2008)

اخبار الاستاذ ممدوح الجيار اية ؟


----------



## سهير ابو علي (13 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخواني الأعزاء بعد التحية:
صناعة الكريم مسألة سهلة جدا ولكن يجب على اي انسان يريد صناعة الكريم التقيد بشراء المواد التاليه:
جهاز بسيط وهو عبارة عن خلاط مولينكس اسمه هوموكيزر الدي يستعمل لصناعة المويونيز والكتشب او هرس اي شىء ومن موصفاته جهز طويل حوالي 30 سنتمتر 
وبعد كل شىء المواد سهلة جدسأشرحها بالتفصيل انشاء الله


----------



## خالووووود (16 يوليو 2008)

شكرا ع الموضوع واتمني ان تكون المواضيع القادمة اكثر جدية ومفيدة


----------



## safety113 (11 فبراير 2010)

*الكريما بالعنب والكيوي والاناناس*

المقادير:

· 250 غراماً من عجينة الجينواز (Génoise).

· 250 غراماً من الزبدة.

· 80 غراماً من السكر.

· 50 غراماً منمربّى الأناناس.

· بيضة.

· حبّة ليمون.

· قليل من شراب الكرز.

· كريما للزينة.

· قليل من قطع كيوي.

· بضع حبات من العنب.

*الطريقة:*

- ضعي عجينة الجينواز في طبق.

- امزجي كوباً صغيراً من شراب الكرز مع نصف كوب من مياه تحتوي على قليل من السكر، ثم انقعي العجينة في المزيج.

- أخفقي الزبدة والسكر إلى أن تحصلي على كريما.

- أضيفي إليها مربّى الأناناس، صفار بيضة مخفوقة، العصير، برش نصف حبّة ليمون.

- أسكبي الكريما على عجينة الجينواز.

- زيّني قالب الحلوى بالكيوي المقطّعة قطعاً دائرية، الكريما الخاصة للزينة، وحبّات العنب.


----------



## ابراهيم 977 (11 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك المبارك


----------

